# La linea nightlife



## rosieby (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi visiting La linea this weekend any suggestions where are the best places to go for eats drinks and clubbing?


----------



## cyclequeen (Oct 5, 2012)

rosieby said:


> Hi visiting La linea this weekend any suggestions where are the best places to go for eats drinks and clubbing?


Eats plenty of really nice tapas, best to go to the main street, where Modello's is, nice to sit & drink/eat & people watch. Molly Malone's is just off this street, couple of loud bars with music there. For a really nice meal just over the border into Gib try Gauchos just as you go into the casements square, it's amazing


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a three year old; what is nightlife???


----------



## rosieby (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the tips looking forward to my weekend


----------

